# Anyone know if I can find a USS Enterprise (CV-6) or sister ship in 1:250?



## CannonCocker (Nov 26, 2015)

I'm looking to buy one for a buddy of mine, and I can't find it in 1:250. That's what he requested. Seems to me that 1:350 is the most popular.

If the 1:200 or 1:350 is the closest, I'll buy that, just hoping I could get exactly what he wanted. Any direction or advice would be great!

Thank you, and I'm looking forward to being a member of this community.

Semper Fidelis!


----------



## StarCruiser (Sep 28, 1999)

There are some new kits out from Merit in various scales for CV-5, CV-6 and CV-8...

http://merit-intl.com/meritnew/index.php?dest=merit_productions&merit_only=1


----------



## John P (Sep 1, 1999)

I saw something about a 1/350 CV-6 coming out soon. Can't recall the maker.


----------



## hal9001 (May 28, 2008)

John P said:


> I saw something about a 1/350 CV-6 coming out soon. Can't recall the maker.


Like StarCruiser said, it's from Merit.


----------



## djnick66 (May 2, 2008)

The OP asks for 1/250 and that is a real oddball scale. I haven't seen any new 1/250 kits for decades. There are a couple old Paramount Japanese ships still sold under the Doyusha name, and I think a couple of old Otaki kits now sold by Arii and that is about it. Until recently 1/200 wasn't that common either with the old Nichimo Japanese destroyers, Yamato and U-boats being about it for the last 45 years. 

There is a 1/200 CV-8 Hornet from Merit International. It would be the largest available kit of a Lexington Class carrier.

Unfortunately if he wants the Enterprise, that one differed the most from it's sister ships the Yorktown and Hornet. It would be easier to convert the Enterprise INTO the other ships than vice versa since the enterprise had much different deck side galleries, catwalks and AA guns than her sister ships, which had simpler layouts.

Merit (who is slow at releasing kits) has announced a smaller 1/350 Enterprise. And Trumpeter (related to Merit somehow) has some 1/350 Lexington class carriers already out on the market.


----------



## StarCruiser (Sep 28, 1999)

Yorktown class - not Lexington...

Yorktown CV-5, Enterprise CV-6 and Hornet CV-8 were sisters in that class. Hornet was built a bit later and slightly altered compared to the first two. CV-7 - Wasp - was very modified and too small, closer to the older Ranger - CV-4.

Lexington and Saratoga were built from cancelled battlecruisers and quite different from the rest.

Sorry for the history lesson but...besides starships - naval history is an old passion...


----------



## djnick66 (May 2, 2008)

Yes just a typo on my part. The Hornet Yorktown and Enterprise are sister ships. I've built all three in 1/385 (or whatever scale the Revell kits are).

I meant to type Yorktown.


----------

